# 4 inches of rain in 1 hour



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

4 inches between 5 and 6pm tonight. Another 2" between 6 and 7:30. We should have enough for a while! Had 15 acres raked up and ready to bale. I guess it won't be baled for a day or two.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dang that sucks Tom.This is going to be one of them yrs we will talk about when we are sitting in rocking chair,lol.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Got hammered by the same down here. Around the county there were lots of flooded fields, flooded basements, and in town the lift stations were bypassed and the lakes are knocking boats off of their hoists. I lost about 1 cutting off of 40 ac from the rain. Ended up being total junk that I can't even feed to my cows. Oh well, that's the way it goes - some get flooding rain, others get drought. Maybe next year we'll be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally quit raining here and things dried out enough to make some real nice hay, problem is now it's quit raining for a little too long, what didn't flood out earlier looks like it's gonna burn up before the next real chance of rain (go figure). Shallow roots and all from excessive water earlier.

I can remember one September, had all mine caught up and was going to wait another week before finishing the last 80 acres or so to get a little more growth, did a little custom work, then we ended up with 14" of rain the next week. Stayed wet the rest of the fall and we mudded all the row crops out. After that and a few other times, if the weather looks good I keep mowing instead of trying to gain a a wee bit more growth.


----------

